# Nerite snails



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2008)

Hi all, i am thinking about adding some nerite snails to my setup,what i want know is are they good at escaping as i have an open topped tank, and also i dont have that much algae says he, but which kind of algae do they prefer to munch on,regards john


----------



## nry (25 Mar 2008)

Never had mine go beyond the water line, they are fully aquatic as far as I know.  To be honest I'd not choose them again unless I had ongoing algae issues, they lay eggs all over wood in the tank and I feel they are generally pretty messy (loads of waste coming out of them all the time.  Personal opinion I guess - plus if you have no algae they may struggle to eat enough.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

I have a few John, not sure what algae they eat though, but they have never tried to escape.


----------



## ulster exile (25 Mar 2008)

I know they eat GSA and GSA as I put them in my big tank temporarily while I re-did my little one and overnight they cleared both of the above from the rounded front corners of the tank.  (I admit that I did a little dance when I saw that).

My tank isn't open topped so I don't know about their escape antics but as stated, they are little poop machines - I haven't seen them yet without a little poo pellet or two trailing after.


----------



## Themuleous (25 Mar 2008)

Ive got four in my nano which is open top and its never been a problem.  I did find a few outside the tank when I first got them but popped them back in and they've not done it since.

The white egg thing can be a real pain.  I seem to have 7 males to the mo which is very lucky.  If necessary you could keep them in separate pots for a few days to see if any are females.  They aren't that expensive. 

Or just check the shop tank, if they've been in the shop tank for over a week and there are no eggs then its a safe bet that they are all males.  Some suppliers only sell one sex of a fish to stop people breeding them themselves.  It could be the same with nerite's not that they would be easy to breed with the larvae needing brackish water!

I couldn't be more pleased with mine, I'd have them in all my tanks if it wasn't for my loaches, keep both tanks, more or less spotless.  Pretty little critters too.

I've seen mine eat the thin, almost slimy thread type algae, took them a few goes but they gobbled it up in the end!

Sam

Sam


----------



## nry (25 Mar 2008)

Mine cleared the flatter algaes from glass, stones, wood, broad plant leaves etc.  Brown and green stuff, but they never touched any of the hairier algae like thread, hair and staghorn.


----------



## Superman (28 Mar 2008)

I just got a delivery of Nirites today in the post. They look well cool, as they're zebra types.

They're going to sit in a QT tank for a week to see how they get on and they're just floating in the bags to get used to the water temp.

I guess I'll just feed them some algae pellets to munch on as there's nothing organic in the QT tank for them to eat.


----------



## ulster exile (28 Mar 2008)

I do love my nerites and their algae clearing abilities, but I'd also love to know what on earth they have against my CO2 diffusers.  Every time I put a clean one in there, it ends up with nerite poo in it!  I put a brand spanking new one in last night and voila! tonight it has nerite poo in it  

Hope you enjoy your nerites Superman


----------



## Superman (30 Mar 2008)

My nerites in QT...






Although some haven't moved at all.  :?


----------



## TDI-line (31 Mar 2008)

Would they be dead then Superman.


----------



## Superman (31 Mar 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Would they be dead then Superman.



I'm thinking that, although my big apple snail sometimes sits for a while without moving.

There's about 4 that haven't moved at all and don't know how you can tell if a snail is alive or not?!


----------



## Voo (31 Mar 2008)

When i bought some apple snails, i was told the best way to tell if they're dead is to smell them. 

I'd suggest you take them out of the water and give them a quick sniff. If they make you sick, i think it's safe to say they're dead.


----------



## Superman (31 Mar 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> When i bought some apple snails, i was told the best way to tell if they're dead is to smell them.
> 
> I'd suggest you take them out of the water and give them a quick sniff. If they make you sick, i think it's safe to say they're dead.



I'm really looking forward to getting home tonight from work now! lol

Might see if I nudge their like foot thing to see if they move it.

Think those that are active, will be put into the main tank tonight.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Mar 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> I do love my nerites and their algae clearing abilities, but I'd also love to know what on earth they have against my CO2 diffusers.  Every time I put a clean one in there, it ends up with nerite poo in it!  I put a brand spanking new one in last night and voila! tonight it has nerite poo in it
> 
> Hope you enjoy your nerites Superman



lol


----------



## Fred Dulley (31 Mar 2008)

Edit: commented on picture that was uploaded ages ago. My mistake.


----------



## beeky (1 Apr 2008)

So who's tried breeding them? Chuck a few into some brackish water and wait for baby snails?

I have a spare small tank and am thinking of putting some brackish water in there with some amano shrimps and some snails and see what happens. I have  3 large(ish) amano shrimps but I've yet to see any eggs on any of them. I'll see if I can get a few more, maybe just unlucky....


----------



## Voo (1 Apr 2008)

I dont think amano shrimp will survive in brackish water. 
They need to be kept in fresh water, then once they've released their eggs you need to wait a few days, then transfer the zoes to brackish water. Actually, most reports i've read suggest they need to be in marine strength water, not brackish.

I did have one nerite snail that laid eggs all over my wood in my fresh water tank. Once i moved it into the brackish tank it stopped laying them.. :?


----------



## John Starkey (1 Apr 2008)

HI all,thanks for all the advice,  i think i will give them a miss too many negatives, regards john


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2008)

Omg, how good are nerite snails?!

They've cleaned up the wood in my tank, I wasn't even aware it was covered in algae until now! lol


----------



## tanker (12 Apr 2008)

i have a few, zebra type and some spotted like ladybird. red background with black spots. i must say sometimes they end up outside my aquarium on the floor. nearly stepped on those a couple of times.


----------

